
Idea Sunday - christopherDam
I think it is good to post this again and want to hear good Idea&#x27;s from HN community.
======
minimaxir
Obligatory (valid) reason why Idea Sundays were stopped:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640)

Previous discussion on the previous attempt to restart it (which includes a
comment from the OP of this discussion):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10326550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10326550)

~~~
alain94040
[I know this thread has already been killed, but for the record:]

A cool feature would be submitting a poll or Ask with a flag called
[community]. It would mean: I give up any karma for posting this poll|Ask
thread.

It's simple: one bit. Anyone who asks a community question and doesn't mark it
[community] is fair game to be flagged into oblivion.

That should remove the incentive for karma-whores, while giving the community
at large a chance to self-administer itself.

Those idea threads are clearly popular, losing them is kind of sad.

------
DanBC
if this is going to happen again it needs to avoid the problems of the last
threads.

1) Monthly at most. Certainly not weekly.

2) A separate account needs to create threads. Some blurb needs to be put in
place to prevent other accounts racing to create the threads.

3) The threads create work for the mods. That needs to be understood, and
stuff put in place to minimise it.

I said all that the last time you posted this thread.

The way you're doing it now is not avoiding those problems, and is doomed to
fail. Ignoring minimaxir's link to mod comments seems sub-optimal. Have you
tried emailing mods? (Make sure you address the points I mention above if you
do).

~~~
christopherDam
Thanks. I agree with you. I think it is better if HN community moderators post
this with separate account. Monthly would be better. No I did not contact
anybody. I think they know well and It is their responsibility.

------
wanghq
Labful ideas: [https://twitter.com/LabfulHQ](https://twitter.com/LabfulHQ)

------
alain94040
I posted my latest, crazy idea here: [http://foundrs.com/the-most-insane-idea-
ever](http://foundrs.com/the-most-insane-idea-ever).

This startup idea will

a. Restore democracy

b. Provide jobs to thousands

It's a startup that's

c. Profitable from day one

d. Extremely viral

e. Easy to launch with very little technical development

f. Media coverage almost guaranteed

~~~
dash0und
Kind of like TaskRabbit

~~~
alain94040
Exept that TaskRabbit doesn't accomplish a, d, e and f. So no, not really. You
could build it on top of TaskRabbit I guess is what you are saying. True.

